# Native Magic 14.5 tandem reviews??



## tritonboats (Nov 25, 2009)

Any one out there have or been in the 14.5 Magic tandem kayak by Nativecraft? I'm looking at buying a tandem for my wife and I but also want something I can convert to a solo when taking trips with my son who's in a Manta Ray 12. Probably not interested in riding serious rapids with it...just taking it solo on Boy Scout trips down slow moving rivers, maybe in the backwaters at the coast and taking trips with the family....Anyone compared the Ultimate 14.5 tandem to the Magic 14.5 tandem?


----------

